# My first attempt at detailing



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Not entirely sure if this is the right section, but not so long ago one of my friends had to get a side of his car resprayed, but the people who done it tried to polish it and it ended up being very milky and hazy. So I decided to try my hand at proper detailing . I cleaned it, machine polished it and waxed it, it took me about 9 hours in total - this was the transformation, which I'm happy with  and so was he and another one of my mates who I am doing his full car this weekend .


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Another before


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Before wax


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

My mate admiring


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mirror finish!


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

yeah - pretty shit hot


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

